# Mehrere Attachments mit JavaMail API



## Fry (21. Aug 2007)

Hallo Java Freunde   

Ich möchte eine Email versenden mit mehreren Attachments. Mein Ansatz war jetzt einfach einem der üblichen Beispiele aus dem Netz zu folgen (Quelle: http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=30251)

```
import java.util.Properties;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;
import javax.activation.*;

public class AttachExample {
  public static void main (String args[]) 
      throws Exception {
    String host = args[0];
    String from = args[1];
    String to = args[2];
    String fileAttachment = args[3];

    // Get system properties
    Properties props = System.getProperties();

    // Setup mail server
    props.put("mail.smtp.host", host);

    // Get session
    Session session = 
      Session.getInstance(props, null);

    // Define message
    MimeMessage message = 
      new MimeMessage(session);
    message.setFrom(
      new InternetAddress(from));
    message.addRecipient(
      Message.RecipientType.TO, 
      new InternetAddress(to));
    message.setSubject(
      "Hello JavaMail Attachment");

    // create the message part 
    MimeBodyPart messageBodyPart = 
      new MimeBodyPart();

    //fill message
    messageBodyPart.setText("Hi");

    Multipart multipart = new MimeMultipart();
    multipart.addBodyPart(messageBodyPart);

    // Part two is attachment
    messageBodyPart = new MimeBodyPart();
    DataSource source = 
      new FileDataSource(fileAttachment);
    messageBodyPart.setDataHandler(
      new DataHandler(source));
    messageBodyPart.setFileName(fileAttachment);
    multipart.addBodyPart(messageBodyPart);

    // Put parts in message
    message.setContent(multipart);

    // Send the message
    Transport.send( message );
  }
}
```

Jetzt dachte ich mir, man könne einen neuen MimeBodyPart erstellen und den auch noch an die Email hängen, was allerdings nicht funktioniert. Des Weiteren habe ich manchesma den Effekt, dass ein Attachment doppelt an der Email hängt (warum auch immer)

Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich zwei, drei, ... Attachments an eine Mail hänge? War meine Idee richtig?

Thx
fry


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Aug 2007)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+mail+multiple+attachments&btnG=Suche&meta=

liefert z. B.

http://www.jscape.com/articles/sending_email_attachments_using_java.html

Hilft Dir der Link vielleicht weiter?


----------



## Fry (21. Aug 2007)

Hi,

danke. Mein fehlendes Wort in der Googleabfrage hast du geliefert (multiple)   und wenn man javamail jetzt noch zusammenschreibt dann bekommt man z.B. den Forumseintrag http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=684327&tstart=45 und ich denke der hilft und damit komme ich weiter!

==> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=javamail+multiple+attachments&btnG=Suche&meta=

Dankeschön


----------

